# [Watch] TEXAS Bans Sharia Law…Democrats and Muslim OUTRAGED



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Dozens of Muslims in Irving are upset after the city council passed a resolution in support of a new state house bill some Muslims believe targets their faith.

Council members voted Thursday night on a resolution that support Texas HB 562, which forbids the use of foreign law and codifies the supremacy of U.S. and state law.
"I think it's the most disgraceful day in the city of Irving," said Omar Suleiman, an Irving resident who is Muslim. "The elephant in the room is that it's the anti-Shariah bill."

Some Muslims in Irving believe the resolution is in reaction to a new Islamic Tribunal that is operating in the city.

Judges had previously told community members their work is non-binding and they only deal with civil disputes like marriage. They also said U.S. and state laws supersede any decisions they make.

http://gopthedailydose.com/2015/08/04/watch-texas-bans-sharia-lawdemocrats-and-muslim-outraged/
http://conservativepost.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/05/54caaf5137100.image_.jpg


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

It's our country !

FU ******** !!!


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I respect OUR laws. You come here do the same. You want YOUR law, LEAVE. How simple is that? Ok, so how's this, every group that moves to this nation shall abide by the laws of their previous residence and/or shall shall abide by any and all laws which apply to their religious beliefs. That is not to say they shall abide by the rules of their religion, but by the LAWS of that faith. All U.S. Laws are here in and forthwith null and void when applied to ANYONE.

Are these scumbag maniacs for REAL? Fuck them, fuck they feel. I've had it with every damn group on Earth coming here of their own free will and telling US how we'll do things from now on. FUCK THEM UP THE ASS WITH PIG'S FEET!

Wow, I guess I'm pissed.

God Bless Texas!

Oh, and Mass. a Sanctuary State, may each and every legislator who votes for this find himself anally raped and beaten by an illegal alien.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Kilv, don't hold back. It's not healthy to keep things bottled up like that. 

You know what one of the great things about this country is? If you don't like it here, you're free to leave. You can pack your bags, buy a one way ticket to whothefuckcares and no one will stop you. All these people really need to do is exercise their right to leave. Bon voyage, adios, ciao, sayonara, buh bye. Just run along now, we don't want to be your friend.


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

Those whacko Libs that cry over this would be the first ones put to the sword under Sharia...


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Stay tuned, the turds are working hard to turn Texas blue. This only passed by a 5 to 4 vote and now mooselimbs are pandering to the libs who invited them here.



> "This bill does not mention at all Muslims, Shariah Law, Islam, even religion," said Mayor Beth Van Duyne.
> 
> Mayor Beth Van Duyne said it is important to recognize the constitution and unite behind U.S. and Texas laws.
> 
> "Respect them, obey them, embrace them," said the mayor.


----------

